#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Need API STD 609 -2016

## Mechen

Hello,



Can anyone share the latest editions of 

API 609 -2016See More: Need API STD 609 -2016

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
I need too
thank you in advance

----------


## Oilandgas

Just to follow up, its badly needed... :Cocksure:

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 609 8th Feb. 2016 Butterfly Valves- Double-flanged, Lug-and Wafer-type

----------


## Oilandgas

Thanks Marty

----------


## Spenta

Many thanks for the upload. Warm regards Mano Spenta

----------


## sambun

Thanks Marty !

----------


## tucornine

Thanks* Marty!

----------


## Rania Galal

> API Standard 609 8th Feb. 2016 Butterfly Valves- Double-flanged* Lug-and Wafer-type



Thanks alot Marty

----------


## pipingengg

Thank you dear

----------


## LanceM

Thanks Marty!

----------


## insinyurmuda

Thanks Marty

----------


## thotaln

Thanks

See More: Need API STD 609 -2016

----------


## Dell_Revan

> API Standard 609 8th Feb. 2016 Butterfly Valves- Double-flanged, Lug-and Wafer-type



Tyvm Marty

----------


## eule

thanks a lot

----------


## Darcus

Can you refill please

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anupm137

PLease share API 609 Edition 9 April 2021 - Butterfly Valves: Double-flanged, Lug- and Wafer-type, and Butt-welding Ends

----------


## pollar

Here is 

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*

.

----------


## anupm137

Please share on medifire..

----------

